# SMS-Abzocke: Netzagentur bremst Telecom Billing Ltd.



## sascha (20 September 2014)

*Rechnungen der Telecom Billing Ltd. mit Absenderadressen in Sofia, Hamburg oder Düsseldorf sorgten in den vergangenen Monaten immer wieder bei Verbrauchern für Ärger. Jetzt ist die Bundesnetzagentur gegen die SMS-Abzocke der Firma vorgegangen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/09/sms-abzocke-netzagentur-bremst-telecom-billing-ltd-8836


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2014)

Nuja, damit hat die Bundesnetzagentur auch nur die Wattestäbchenstrategie der letzten - wie lange machen die das schon? 18 Jahre? - fortgesetzt. Die Dänen und ihre Erben werden sich kaum beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2014)

Die Angabe "18 Jahre" bezieht sich auf das Jahr 1996. Nach meiner Erinnerung wurden die Dänen damals erstmals aktenkundig. Den Beleg finde ich gerade nicht. Hier ist eine Fundstelle, die einen Fall aus 1997 betrifft. 
Begonnen hat es aber bereits 1996, eigentlich sogar noch früher. Dazu muß man dann halt die Zusammenhänge kennen 
Das gilt auch für diesen netten Artikel, ebenfalls aus 1994.
Fakt ist: Telefonabzocke in Deutschland war und ist politisch geduldet und wird nur symbolisch bekämpft. Deutschland ist und bleibt ein Paradies für Betrüger und Abzocker in nahezu jedem Bereich des Verbraucherschutzes, den man sich näher betrachtet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2014)

schade, dass man hier nicht bearbeiten kann, aber mir fiel noch etwas ein, was unbedingt gesagt werden muß: In diesem konkreten Beispiel ist auch die Verquickung dieser Anbieter mit der Medienlandschaft zu beachten. Stichworte: Videotextwerbung bei Privatsendern, Umsonstwerbeblättchen, Zeitung mit 4 Buchstaben, usw usf - an der Werbung für diese eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten als Abzocke bekannten und deklarierten Modelle verdienen einige gut, das könnte ebenfalls ein Mosaiksteinchen sein in einem Bild, das den desaströsen Verbraucherschutz hierzulande deutlich zeigt.


----------



## Teleton (24 September 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Begonnen hat es aber bereits 1996, eigentlich sogar noch früher. Dazu muß man dann halt die Zusammenhänge kennen


1996 habe die Vorgänger von TBS  kleine Kärtchen mit freizügig bekleideten Damen in Diskos usw. verteilt auf denen dann die jeweiligen "Partylines" beworben wurden. Irgendwo im Keller muss ich sowas noch haben.


----------

